# Stephen F Austin State Park Fishing?



## MauryFrench (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello, all.

A buddy and I are going to throw a line in to the Brazos in Stephen F Austin State Park tomorrow (Sat 2/11). What kind of luck have you guys had recently? Any suggestions on bait/lures? I generally like to put shrimp or cut bait on a hook, heave it out and sit on my butt; however I am open to suggestion.

Thanks
Maury


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I drove over the Brazos today on my way to Bellvile and it was high and muddy. I am sure the catfish dont care good luck to you and post pictures of your trip.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

You probably wont see this before you go...I was there last weekend camping. When it's muddy & fast all I've caught is catfish. The river doesn't start getting deep till 50+ feet from the bank. I have luck with night crawlers on the bottom. The best river access is just upstream from Wren Loop. I posted some pics on the Friday Pics Thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=394260&page=3

Good luck!


----------



## MauryFrench (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. We will take our deep water poles and heave out the bait. Wren loop, huh? I assume that's in the park so we will find it.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Pick up a trail map when you check in. Park near the RV loop restrooms. Walk east down the road to Dewberry and take it till it dead ends and go right. I dont think it's marked. This is the fastest way to river access too. There is alot of river access along the Brazos Trail but I haven't head much luck there and it's a longer walk. I'm at SFA SP at least once a month mountain biking, geocaching, camping, etc. Love that place. The Camp Hosts in the RV Loop near the restrooms may have some info for you. If Carroll (TPW employee) is working he should help out too.

Best fishes!


----------

